# New to Tivo, Roamio HD PLus on the Way, Mini Questions



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm a Comcast subscriber and have been for years. My recent deal i got i realized i'm tired of paying for overprice horrible hardware. So i ordered a TIvo Roamio Plus which has 6 tuners of course.

I'd like to get rid of all the hardware including the Comcast DTA box which i have in 2 rooms as well as 2 current DVR's.

If I have a Roamio HD, and 2 Mini's does that mean i only have the ability to record 3 shows at at time? Or if only 2 items are used at the same mean only 2 tuners are used or is 3 tuners used all the time?

Looks to me that both Mini versions are identical except for the RF Remote (which i don't really care about)?

Or with the roamio should I get the new one Mini?

Thanks and I can't believe it took this long!


----------



## ukwildcat4life (Apr 13, 2014)

ladysman said:


> I'm a Comcast subscriber and have been for years. My recent deal i got i realized i'm tired of paying for overprice horrible hardware. So i ordered a TIvo Roamio Plus which has 6 tuners of course.
> 
> I'd like to get rid of all the hardware including the Comcast DTA box which i have in 2 rooms as well as 2 current DVR's.
> 
> ...


If you have the Roamio plus (6 tuners) and two minis its my understanding that when each mini is in use that will use up one of your available tuners but when you're not using the mini it allocates it back to the Roamio Plus.... for example; if both of your mini's were in use then you would have 4 tuners on your Roamio plus to work with meaning you could record 4 shows, etc.....and once your mini's were not in use then you'd have all 6 tuners to record with. Hope that helps...


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

You can get either Mini. It's basically just an updated remote.

As wildcat said, the Mini only borrows a tuner when it is actively being used for watching live TV. All other times (streaming a recording or idle) it's not using a tuner and the Roamio will have all 6.

If the Roamio ever needs a tuner that is in use by the Mini, a prompt will pop up on the Mini's screen allowing the viewer to either cancel the impending recording or exit live TV. If there's no response it will exit live TV by default and the recording will continue as planned.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

I have that same setup, Roamio Plus and 2 Minis. Zero complaints at all! Worst case scenario, you can record three shows.

6 Tuners Minus Live TV on Roamio and 2 Minis equals three shows recording. And that is worst case scenario, assuming all three TVs are watching live TV.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ladysman said:


> I'd like to get rid of all the hardware including the Comcast DTA box which i have in 2 rooms as well as 2 current DVR's.


We did the same thing about 18 months ago. Love the TiVo experience! Getting rid of the Comcast set top boxes was a great decision. Roamio Plus in living room, one Mini in kitchen, one Mini in bedroom.

It's rare, but sometimes we do have six things recording on a busy night. The other night this was happening and my wife wanted to watch one show, I wanted to watch a different show. The solution was to watch an already recorded show on the Mini, while the Roamio Plus used all six tuners.

This type of conflict seems to happen to us once, or at the most twice, a month.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

DeltaOne said:


> We did the same thing about 18 months ago. Love the TiVo experience! Getting rid of the Comcast set top boxes was a great decision. Roamio Plus in living room, one Mini in kitchen, one Mini in bedroom.
> 
> It's rare, but sometimes we do have six things recording on a busy night. The other night this was happening and my wife wanted to watch one show, I wanted to watch a different show. The solution was to watch an already recorded show on the Mini, while the Roamio Plus used all six tuners.
> 
> This type of conflict seems to happen to us once, or at the most twice, a month.


I"m really looking forward to it. I just went to comcast earlier and got a cable card. She told me it was $10. But if I bring back all my comcast equipment its free. I told her this is why i'm returning your equipment is because of the price gouging.

I also went to Best buy and got a mini. It was the only old model left. it was $106. I tried to get them to price match using B&H photo site price but they saw it was a newer model. Darn.

Where is the best place to buy a mini? I think i many need 1 RF remote. looks like the new model is $149 everywhere. Is the lifetime service included until 5/4?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ladysman said:


> I just went to comcast earlier and got a cable card. She told me it was $10.


I was switching from two Comcast DVRs to two TiVo Roamio Pluses (one for me, one for an adult son that lives at home). Got two CableCards and one was bad. I read here that getting a defective CableCard is a common occurrence. So I went back to my local Comcast office and asked for two CableCards even though I only needed one. First one was again defective, second one worked. Very frustrating.

Your next hurdle may be about the firmware on the CableCard -- they may have given you a CableCard with out of date firmware and your TiVo won't work correctly. One symptom is that you can't use all six tuners.

If you get a CableCard with old firmware we can point you to a Xfinity support forum where you get help within a day or so. A few Xfinity reps watch the forum and are pretty good about pushing the updated firmware to your TiVo and its CableCard.

Do not call Comcast for updated firmware -- they won't know what you're talking about. And do not call the regular Comcast tech support number to have your CableCard activated -- they won't know what you're talking about. There are a few special numbers for CableCard activation. Try: 877-761-5015, 877-405-2298 and 877-530-6950.

Good luck!


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

DeltaOne said:


> I was switching from two Comcast DVRs to two TiVo Roamio Pluses (one for me, one for an adult son that lives at home). Got two CableCards and one was bad. I read here that getting a defective CableCard is a common occurrence. So I went back to my local Comcast office and asked for two CableCards even though I only needed one. First one was again defective, second one worked. Very frustrating.
> 
> Your next hurdle may be about the firmware on the CableCard -- they may have given you a CableCard with out of date firmware and your TiVo won't work correctly. One symptom is that you can't use all six tuners.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll post back my experience probably tomorrow night. Worst part for me is I can't get any farther away from my local office. FIngers crossed. I'll post back tomorrow night.

She gave me the card but didn't do anything with it. I assume I activate it and it gives me the channels i'm paying for?


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

ladysman said:


> She gave me the card but didn't do anything with it. I assume I activate it and it gives me the channels i'm paying for?


The TiVo will walk you through the process, just follow the on-screen instructions. It'll even tell you when to insert the CableCard and that's when you call for activation. There'll be CableCard data on the screen that you'll need to read to the rep in the activation center.

Also part of the process will be selecting your local cable company. Then the CableCard gets the channel information.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

My thoughts on your situation, from my brief few months as a Comcast customer with a new Roamio/Mini setup...

*Tuners:*

Roamio consumes a tuner when recording a show, watching LiveTV, or _when viewing Xfinity On Demand content_
Mini consumes a tuner only when watching LiveTV or _when viewing Xfinity On Demand content_
Only one device can be watching Xfinity On Demand content at a time; annoyingly, a 2nd viewer starting an XOD stream will result in the 1st viewer's XOD session being halted, without any warning, screen pop-up, anything, and it appears the 1st viewer's progress in their program is not retained;
Post-padding of show recordings can eat-up tuners pretty quickly; that we post-pad nearly everything by 5 minutes, at our house, is the only reason our 6-tuner Roamio has had conflicts -- which have been readily handled by the TiVo, automatically, by ensuring one-broadcast-only shows are at the top of the OnePass Manager listing;

*Mini v1 vs v2:*

Mini v2 is supposedly a bit snappier, but I haven't come across any hard comparisons;
Mini v2 has RF remote capability built-in; Mini v1 requires an external RF dongle (sold separately) to enable RF remote capability;
Mini v2 remote will give you the same remote control button layout b/w Roamio and Mini, out-of-the-box; Mini v1 remote button layout is similar to Premiere series;
If you're contemplating a Slide Pro remote for ANY location, you can order the Slide Pro with an RF dongle to enable RF remote capability on a Mini v1, and the savings b/w the Mini v1 & v2 will help pay for the Slide Pro w/ RF dongle; (NOTE: With the RF dongle, your Roamio remote could be moved to your Mini v1, if you'd prefer the Slide Pro at the Roamio location.)
You could also pickup an add'l Roamio-style ($20) or Slide Pro remote without the RF dongle, to pair w/ your v1 Mini in IR mode;

*Comcast fees:*

If you return all Comcast TV equipment (DVRs, STBs, DTAs), yes, your CableCard should not just be free, but you should also receive a $2.50 per-month "customer-owned equipment" credit on your bill (since you're using your own STB, not one supplied by Comcast) -- so your steady-state bill should be $2.50 less than the stated package price;
Until you return your Comcast equipment, Comcast will charge you approx. $10/month as an "additional outlet" -- but you should STILL receive the $2.50/month credit for customer-owned equipment for the outlet, so the net per-month additional outlet cost should only be $7.50.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ladysman said:


> I also went to Best buy and got a mini. It was the only old model left. it was $106. I tried to get them to price match using B&H photo site price but they saw it was a newer model. Darn.


$106 is a pretty good price, even for a Mini v1. If they accidentally sold you a v2 at their v1 clearance price, even better!

You can tell if it's a v1 vs v2 from the picture of the Mini on the front of the packaging:
*v1 :* "TiVo Mini" on device is *LEFT-JUSTIFIED*
*v2 : *"TiVo Mini" on device is *CENTERED*​


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

Update:
TiVo came in today and I hooked it all up, did the setup, got cable card activated and updated it. All is well on the first try. 

I do have some questions. 

1) I can't seem to setup a "series" recording as I know it. It at least I can't figure it out. 

2) it's defaulted to 1080i? Not sure why as my tv is 1080p. When I tried to change it its just a pink screen stretched? 

3) I signed up on a month to month to try it. Can I change to lifetime or yearly basis?

Thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ladysman said:


> 1) I can't seem to setup a "series" recording as I know it. It at least I can't figure it out.


When you select a show, look for the "Create a OnePass" option. OnePass is the new name for what was previously called Season Pass.

edit: see this video

You can find the show you're looking to record either by browsing the TV Guide or by doing a search.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> When you select a show, look for the "Create a OnePass" option. OnePass is the new name for what was previously called Season Pass.
> 
> edit: see this video
> 
> You can find the show you're looking to record either by browsing the TV Guide or by doing a search.


Thanks. I can't create a one pass for some reason. I also can get video on demand to work. All my premium and other channels work. I really need this one pass working. When I find a show (Vikings for example) and click on one pass it just doesn't do anything It acts like its trying to do something then just stops and goes back to the guide.

I feel like something isn't right but not sure what. Maybe a reboot of the whole thing? Power off and power on ok or do I need to unplug it?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ladysman said:


> Thanks. I can't create a one pass for some reason. I also can get video on demand to work. All my premium and other channels work. I really need this one pass working. When I find a show (Vikings for example) and click on one pass it just doesn't do anything It acts like its trying to do something then just stops and goes back to the guide.
> 
> I feel like something isn't right but not sure what. Maybe a reboot of the whole thing? Power off and power on ok or do I need to unplug it?


Isn't new stuff fun? First, Search for Vikings. If it's not found, then you may not get too far. Just because it's in the guide does not mean you can set a specific 1P for it. I did a Search and found many episodes on HISTHD on my feed. But a new box, or a new guide entry, needs time. Give it a day or two. It will work. I promise. 

What does power off mean to you? There is no power switch. As for pulling the plug, that doesn't usually help much except when updates are pending.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

I get this when trying to add Netflix or Amazon prime. Like I said. SumPIngWong


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

And when I try and search as suggested I get this.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ladysman said:


> And when I try and search as suggested I get this.


Yikes, those messages do look unhelpful. But as has been mentioned, it could just be that your TiVo's data isn't yet up-to-date.

My only suggestion, and it's not based on any certainty that it will help, would be to force a connection to the TiVo mothership (something like... Settings->Network->Connect to TiVo Service). You may even find that your TiVo *wants* a reboot (i.e. "pending restart").

A couple connection attempts like this, plus a restart of the TiVo (under the Help menu) couldn't hurt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Just starting to review it, but this thread sounds similar to your issue...

http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11159450#e11159450


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Yikes, those messages do look unhelpful. But as has been mentioned, it could just be that your TiVo's data isn't yet up-to-date.
> 
> My only suggestion, and it's not based on any certainty that it will help, would be to force a connection to the TiVo mothership (something like... Settings->Network->Connect to TiVo Service). You may even find that your TiVo *wants* a reboot (i.e. "pending restart").
> 
> A couple connection attempts like this, plus a restart of the TiVo (under the Help menu) couldn't hurt.


Lol beat me to it. It's still rebooting. I'm hoping that is it but either way I'm on hold with TiVo


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Just starting to review it, but this thread sounds similar to your issue...
> 
> http://forums.tivo.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=11159450#e11159450


A lot of frustrated users in that thread, but aside from forced connections and waiting, you may want to double-check with Comcast's CableCard specialists at the number provided (877-405-2298) that your CableCard has been properly paired with your TiVo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ladysman said:


> ... looks like the new model is $149 everywhere. Is the lifetime service included until 5/4?


That seems to be the case. No one knows if the lifetime deal will be extended or altered after that date.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> A lot of frustrated users in that thread, but aside from forced connections and waiting, you may want to double-check with Comcast's CableCard specialists at the number provided (877-405-2298) that your CableCard has been properly paired with your TiVo.


Just got off the phone with Tivo. The guy was extremely nice, patient and helpful. We went through and double checked everything and its all good. He asked me to go into the cable card diag page and all is well there. He had me connect to the TV Service a couple of times. Still same issues. I also rebooted the device. Same issue. He told me to wait until sunday as the device can take up to 72 hours to connect to the service. I really think he should have followed the delete account in that thread you linked. The issues in that thread are identical to mine.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ladysman said:


> Just got off the phone with Tivo. The guy was extremely nice, patient and helpful. We went through and double checked everything and its all good. He asked me to go into the cable card diag page and all is well there. He had me connect to the TV Service a couple of times. Still same issues. I also rebooted the device. Same issue. He told me to wait until sunday as the device can take up to 72 hours to connect to the service. I really think he should have followed the delete account in that thread you linked. The issues in that thread are identical to mine.


Note, though, that others in that thread had luck by contacting Comcast's CableCard activation number (...2298) for assistance.

Another option, though a bit of a hassle, might be to grab a couple additional CableCards from Comcast, temporarily, and see if they have any better luck post-pairing. And it won't cost much, aside from time, so long as you return the spare CableCards next week. (They *should* wipe their costs from your account, really, so long as the unused cards are returned quickly.)

Better than waiting until Sunday, only to have to then wait another day or two to hit-up Comcast should the "wait and see" TiVo suggestion not pan out.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> Note, though, that others in that thread had luck by contacting Comcast's CableCard activation number (...2298) for assistance.
> 
> Another option, though a bit of a hassle, might be to grab a couple additional CableCards from Comcast, temporarily, and see if they have any better luck post-pairing. And it won't cost much, aside from time, so long as you return the spare CableCards next week. (They *should* wipe their costs from your account, really, so long as the unused cards are returned quickly.)
> 
> Better than waiting until Sunday, only to have to then wait another day or two to hit-up Comcast should the "wait and see" TiVo suggestion not pan out.


I'm reluctant to do anything with Comcast simply because the TiVo guy said it was NOT the card. Plus Comcast will more than likely screw something up. For now I hate to wait it out but I can. It also give my wife a few days to watch her show before I return her box. I I should be studying for an exam anyway instead of playing gadgets.

I just hope it all gets worked out. Just not sure why VoD doesn't work unless it's app related. Hope so as I don't want to go back to combat hardware.

On my online account it still says this:

"We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours."


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

Logged into the TiVo app and I get this. 
Related?!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ladysman said:


> On my online account it still says this:
> 
> "We're still processing your activation. Try again in 24 hours."
> 
> ...


I suspect so. Given the above messages, yeah, the issue DOES seem to be a hang-up on TiVo's side -- though it's puzzling/disconcerting that a TiVo agent couldn't do a manual fix. (not because I've experienced such a fix, but because they seem powerless to fix what appears to be an issue within their system)

So good luck w/ the studying, and I hope your TiVo account is magically mended over the next coupla days.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> I suspect so. Given the above messages, yeah, the issue DOES seem to be a hang-up on TiVo's side -- though it's puzzling/disconcerting that a TiVo agent couldn't do a manual fix. (not because I've experienced such a fix, but because they seem powerless to fix what appears to be an issue within their system)
> 
> So good luck w/ the studying, and I hope your TiVo account is magically mended over the next coupla days.


Still isn't working. I'm calling today to get this worked out. No way i should have to wait 72 hours. Its BS.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

ladysman said:


> Still isn't working. I'm calling today to get this worked out. No way i should have to wait 72 hours. Its BS.


Called on the phone for an hour. She was WONDERFUL on the phone. Moved the box to a different account...nothing. 

Just going to wait to see if it activates. If not i'll try another box and return this one to amazon.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ugh. Soooo sorry for your hassles. The Roamio/Minis w/ Comcast is a pretty decent setup, especially w/ OnePass and integration with Xfinity On Demand.

Hope it gets worked-out.

One thing... if a Best Buy isn't too far away from you, did you know that Best Buy price matches "sold/shipped by Amazon" prices (among others)? So you could pick-up a Roamio Pro for $475 at Best Buy (Plus for $310), and avoid the Amazon shipping delays, *IF* Best Buy pick-up isn't a logistical no-go for you.

NOTE: TiVo's extended warranty can be purchased for BestBuy-purchased units.

(edit) p.s. Personally, I was heading down the "Plus+post-purchase 3TB HDD upgrade" route, but then figured the Pro's discounted Amazon price rendered that path moot -- I could have 3TB *and* a solid warranty for just a bit more than I could pick-up a 3TB drive. If the 4TB HDD upgrade process were as simple, or 6+TB DIY upgrade possible, I might have gone w/ the Plus. (I *am* hoping someone releases a 6+TB DIY procedure, at some point, or TiVo updates their firmware to support it, but 3TB seems to be sufficient, for now.)


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

Well I wanted to update. Everything is great. While I golfed today it seems the activation went through. All is well from what I see and it's a great experience. Can't believe it took me this long. I think the family will love it. I'll get more minis!


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

I started the activation process of one of my minis. So far so good. I'll probably go to Worst Buy today to get another since I now have tax with amazon. 

The mini was updated and such and activated but it says it can' find my roamio. I'm assuming its now done activating with Tivo?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Forcing service connections and rebooting can help move things along, but it can take up to 3 days for Minis and hosts to play nice. usually happens within 24 hours though.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Forcing service connections and rebooting can help move things along, but it can take up to 3 days for Minis and hosts to play nice. usually happens within 24 hours though.


Rebooted mini and all good. All seems well! I'll get another mini hopefully today.

Only issue now is I can't find a code to pair the volume and mute for pioneer sc-61 receiver. Tried all codes and none worked.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

ladysman said:


> The mini was updated and such and activated but it says it can' find my roamio. I'm assuming its now done activating with Tivo?


I've found it best to hit the TiVo website to activate the Mini and then, a short while later, force a network connection on the main DVR (the "host DVR" to which the Mini will connect) before attempting the full guided setup w/ the Mini. I believe the host DVR needs to be made aware of the new Mini on the account before it will "play nice."

If the Mini can't "see" the host DVR, you either have to patiently wait ... or repeat the forced connections (hourly?) at the host DVR until it works. (It's also good to double-check your TiVo account to make sure the new Mini is listed as one of your registered devices, as a double-check.)



ladysman said:


> Rebooted mini and all good. All seems well! I'll get another mini hopefully today.


Great to hear.


----------



## ladysman (Apr 15, 2015)

I went to worst buy today and got a version 2 mini for the RF remote for the mail family room. Can you pair the remote so it doesn't mess with the roamio....lol?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

ladysman said:


> I went to worst buy today and got a version 2 mini for the RF remote for the mail family room. Can you pair the remote so it doesn't mess with the roamio....lol?


Wth the RF remotes, each one has a discreet connection to its Roamio/mini, so you don't have the same limitations as you do with IR effecting each one if they're using the same codes.


----------

